# importer hotmail dans messagerie Mail



## fabliubov (29 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour chers macuniens,

Comment importer mon compte hotmail sur ma messagerie Mai?Je viens de passer a Tiger.Avant sur Panther,j'avais réussi à le faire grace à un logiciel mais ça ne marche plus sur Tiger.
Merci des conseils


----------



## bompi (29 Octobre 2005)

Une mani&#232;re simple et pour ainsi dire indolore est d'utiliser un petit logiciel qui s'appelle  MacFreePOPs.
Il fait un relai entre un logiciel classique de messagerie (comme Mail, Eudora, Thunderbird etc.) et un serveur comme Hotmail, YahooMail etc.
C'est bien document&#233; et je n'ai eu aucun souci &#224; le mettre en marche.


----------



## fabliubov (30 Octobre 2005)

J'ai téléchargé le logiciel.Mais qu'est ce que je dois faire après.Revenir sur mail et aller dans ajouter un compte?


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2005)

D'un c&#244;t&#233;, il faut le lancer, &#233;ventuellement accepter la mise &#224; jour de la partie "basse" (le petit module qui travaille en-dessous de la partie graphique) et regarder ensuite la documentation sur comment on ajoute un compte (ce n'est pas toujours pareil suivant le type de messagerie).

Ensuite effectivement tu vas dans ton client de messagerie (Mail, Thunderbird ou ce que tu voudras) et tu cr&#233;es un nouveau compte. Par exemple, si tu as un compte chez Hotmail.com, mettons alfred.hitchcock@hotmail.com, tu cr&#233;es dans Mail un compte POP3 avec comme login "alfred.hitchcock@hotmail.com" comme mot de passe ... ton mot de passe, comme serveur "127.0.0.1" et le m&#234;me serveur SMTP que d'habitude. Et voil&#224;. Pour Yahoo.fr c'est pareil.
(j'ai essay&#233; dans les deux cas)


----------



## Jimurbis (31 Octobre 2005)

fabliubov a dit:
			
		

> Comment importer mon compte hotmail sur ma messagerie Mai?Je viens de passer a Tiger.Avant sur Panther,j'avais réussi à le faire grace à un logiciel mais ça ne marche plus sur Tiger.
> Merci des conseils


Télécharge httpmail, c'est impeccable !  

http://www.logicielmac.com/logiciel/HTTPMail.html


----------



## bompi (31 Octobre 2005)

L'ennui avec HTTPMail est qu'il a parfois des effets ind&#233;sirables (de nombreux posts en t&#233;moignent) et qu'&#224; chaque nouvelle version de Mail, il sera d&#233;sactiv&#233; automatiquement par Mail jusqu'&#224; disposer d'une version valide.


----------



## fabliubov (31 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses mais j'ai toujours pas réussi:rose: 
J'ai téléchargé Macfreepops;après,je vais dans mail.Ensuite ,je crée un nouveau compte.On me demande quel type de compte,je fais pop dans le menu déroulant.
-ensuite mon adresse électronique : je tape,toujours pas de problème (adresse hotmail)
-la ou ca se complique,c'est qu'il me demande serveur de réception avec comme exemple "mac.exemple.com".J'ai alors essayé de taper "127.0.0.1 " et ça marche pas.Que faire?
-enfin il me demande la parole,ça ne pose pas de prbl
Quant a ton explication,je comprends pas SMTP,c'est quoi?


----------



## bompi (1 Novembre 2005)

L&#224;, je n'ai pas trop le temps : fais une petite recherche sur le sujet dans les forums de MacGe et tu devrais retrouver des posts de ma pomme, de Kathy H et d'autres &#224; ce sujet.


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Novembre 2005)

fabliubov a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos réponses mais j'ai toujours pas réussi:rose:
> J'ai téléchargé Macfreepops;après,je vais dans mail.Ensuite ,je crée un nouveau compte.On me demande quel type de compte,je fais pop dans le menu déroulant.
> -ensuite mon adresse électronique : je tape,toujours pas de problème (adresse hotmail)
> -la ou ca se complique,c'est qu'il me demande serveur de réception avec comme exemple "mac.exemple.com".J'ai alors essayé de taper "127.0.0.1 " et ça marche pas.Que faire?
> ...


POP : serveur de réception. 
SMTP : serveur d'envoi.


----------



## riken (2 Novembre 2005)

je viens de faire une clean install 10.4.3 et httpmail (derni&#232;re mouture) ne marche plus. tous semble install&#233; correctement mais lorsque je configure mon compte hotmail soit mail ne reagit pas ou sinon il plante. une solution peut-etre????
PS: j'ai d&#233;plac&#233; mon dossier User. Ceci peut-il causer cela?


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2005)

Ouh la ! D&#233;placer ton dossier User ? Exactement, cela signifie quoi ? SI c'est du r&#233;pertoire 'Home' (ou 'Maison'), ce n'est pas une bonne id&#233;e ...

Par ailleurs, quand je vous dis qu'utiliser un plug-in n'est pas forc&#233;ment la solution la plus pratique ...

D&#232;s que j'ai un peu de temps,je veux bien faire un petit la&#239;us d'explication pour MacFreePOPs.


----------



## riken (2 Novembre 2005)

je viens d'installer macfreepop mais je le trouve super lent pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer mais mails sur le serveur hotmail. Erreur de config?????
et en effet il s'agit bien du dossier "Home" mais jusque l&#224; aucun soucis par rapport &#224; cette manip


----------



## fabliubov (2 Novembre 2005)

Je suis en toujours en galère!!!J'ai téléchargé FreePops et j'ai créé un nouveau compte sur mail(pour mon hotmail).Pour la suite,j'ai fait des recherches sur le forum mais rien n'a marché.Lorsque j'ai eu un message que le compte pop ne peut être initialiser,j'ai fait continuer comme j'avais pu le lire sur le forum.Mais résultat,je n'ai tjrs pas pu importer ma boîte hotmail.Si quelqu'un pouvait me faire un topo clair,je serais infiniment reconnaissant....


----------



## Jimurbis (5 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> L'ennui avec HTTPMail est qu'il a parfois des effets indésirables (de nombreux posts en témoignent)


Je n'ai personnellement rencontré aucun problème  



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> à chaque nouvelle version de Mail, il sera désactivé automatiquement par Mail jusqu'à disposer d'une version valide.


Il suffit de le réactiver : il n'y a pas de nouvelle version toutes les semaines


----------



## BeezkOt (21 Novembre 2005)

Hello,

J'ai installé HTTPMail pour Tiger (je suis en 10.4.3), ai créé un nouveau compte dans Mail avec httpmail, hotmail.com en serveur de réception, mais ensuite ça ne marche pas, et je peux juste annuler le compte que j'ai commencé à créer. Peut être parce que j'ai une adresse se terminant par msn.com ?


----------



## bejouille (21 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous...

J'ai le même problème j'arrive pas à configurer HTTPmail... J'utilise Mail 2.0.5 et en fait lorsque je rentre le serveur, mon nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe j'appuie sur "continuer" et là sa pédale mais rien ne se passe. De plus je n'arrive pas à quitter l'application Mail !

Help meeeeeeeeee


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2005)

Mon aide : virez HTTPMail et utilisez MacFreePOPs. Lisez éventuellement la doc de ce dernier (pas bien compliqué).
Je l'ai encore essayé l'autre jour pour vérifier : c'est cool et ça marche.


----------



## bejouille (21 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Mon aide : virez HTTPMail et utilisez MacFreePOPs. Lisez éventuellement la doc de ce dernier (pas bien compliqué).
> Je l'ai encore essayé l'autre jour pour vérifier : c'est cool et ça marche.



Y'a pas un tuto complet en fançais qui existe ???


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2005)

Je ne sais pas ...
Apparemment, il faut connaître la langue de Sterne (c'est mon cas) ou celle de Manzoni (plus rare ...).


----------



## bejouille (22 Novembre 2005)

Quel différence entre POP et POP3 ???

Message d'erreur affiché: 

Le serveur POP &#8220;hotmail.com&#8221; ne répond pas. Vérifiez votre connexion au réseau et les informations entrées dans le champ &#8220;Serveur de réception&#8221;. Si le problème persiste, le serveur est peut-être temporairement indisponible.

Voilouuuu


----------



## geoffrey (22 Novembre 2005)

Faut remercier Microsoft qui verrouille ses services  (y'en a pléthore des webmail qui fonctionne sans problème avec Mail et Thunderbird : yahoo, gmail, gmx, ...)


----------



## qsdfg (18 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Une manière simple et pour ainsi dire indolore est d'utiliser un petit logiciel qui s'appelle  MacFreePOPs.
> Il fait un relai entre un logiciel classique de messagerie (comme Mail, Eudora, Thunderbird etc.) et un serveur comme Hotmail, YahooMail etc.
> C'est bien documenté et je n'ai eu aucun souci à le mettre en marche.



Pas d'accord car en matière de sécurité ça craint.

Il faut fournir son mot de passe messagerie qui sera gardé par macfreepops d'une manière *confidentielle ?*






*Rien de sûr !* :mouais:

Autant s'abstenir et opter pour Gmail par ex.


----------



## bompi (18 Novembre 2006)

Tu fais confiance &#224; Mail pour ton mot de passe, non ? Car c'est exactement la m&#234;me chose (le mot de passe se trouve stock&#233; sur ton ordinateur dans tous les cas).
Ou alors tu tapes ton mot de passe de messagerie &#224; chaque fois que tu r&#233;cup&#232;res tes messages : un peu fastidieux.

On rappellera pour la petite histoire que chaque fois que l'on se connecte &#224; un serveur POP3 on transmet son mot de passe en clair. Et rares sont les serveurs offrant une connexion s&#233;curis&#233;e.

MacFreePOPs n'est qu'une application install&#233;e sur _ton_ ordinateur, au m&#234;me titre que Mail, Safari etc. Ce n'est pas un serveur ext&#233;rieur h&#233;berg&#233; on ne sait o&#249;.


----------



## qsdfg (23 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Tu fais confiance à Mail pour ton mot de passe, non ? Car c'est exactement la même chose (le mot de passe se trouve stocké sur ton ordinateur dans tous les cas).
> Ou alors tu tapes ton mot de passe de messagerie à chaque fois que tu récupères tes messages : un peu fastidieux.
> 
> On rappellera pour la petite histoire que chaque fois que l'on se connecte à un serveur POP3 on transmet son mot de passe en clair. Et rares sont les serveurs offrant une connexion sécurisée.
> ...



Je n'utilise plus Mail ni idem, mais gmail en directe. 

Je ne tape pas mon mot de passe de messagerie à chaque fois que je récupère mes messages : ce n'est pas fastidieux grâce à _gmail notifier_.

Gmail est un serveur sécurisé ce qui est assez rare. 



> _MacFreePOPs n'est qu'une application installée sur ton ordinateur, au même titre que Mail, Safari etc. Ce n'est pas un serveur extérieur hébergé on ne sait où._


Oui, mais quand je l'utilise mes identifiants passent par le serveur _MacFreePOPs _et sont facilement récupérables.


----------



## bompi (23 Novembre 2006)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi. J'ai l'impression que tu penses que "MacFreePOPs" est un serveur externe h&#233;berg&#233; quelque part et qui sert d'interface avec les Hotmail et autres.
Alors ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## qsdfg (23 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi. J'ai l'impression que tu penses que "MacFreePOPs" est un serveur externe hébergé quelque part et qui sert d'interface avec les Hotmail et autres.
> Alors ce n'est pas le cas.



Oui c'est ce que je pensais. :rose:


----------



## sytoux (28 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour a tous, 
est ce quelqu'un à un tutoriel nickel pour configurer Mail avec les messageries Hotmail et Yahoo!.
j'ai lu un peu pres tous les posts, mais rien de tres precis, on parle de MacFreePOPs, mais sans donner exactement le déroulement de l'operation pour configurer tout ca.
Je precise que j'ai reussi grace à un poste sur Gmail à configurer ma messagerie Gmail sur Mail, donc il n'y a pas de raison que ca ne marche.
Je vous remercie tous pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2007)

sytoux a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> est ce quelqu'un &#224; un tutoriel nickel pour configurer Mail avec les messageries Hotmail et Yahoo!.
> j'ai lu un peu pres tous les posts, mais rien de tres precis, on parle de MacFreePOPs, mais sans donner exactement le d&#233;roulement de l'operation pour configurer tout ca.
> Je precise que j'ai reussi grace &#224; un poste sur Gmail &#224; configurer ma messagerie Gmail sur Mail, donc il n'y a pas de raison que ca ne marche.
> Je vous remercie tous pour votre aide.


Avec hotmail tu auras du mal ( beaucoup de mal)
Alors que avec yahoo tu peux parfaitement l'int&#233;grer &#224; Mail

voir par exemple les apports de petitchaperonrouge qui donne la manip compl&#232;te
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=160851&highlight=yahoo

ou encore

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=153067&highlight=yahoo


----------



## takamaka (2 Avril 2007)

Nouvelle version de MacFreePOPs.


----------



## greggorynque (3 Avril 2007)

J'ai deux comptes hotmails, un officiel, et un MSN, les deux recoivent des mails regulierement, et j'aimerais savoir si il est possible de syncrhoniser 2 comptes a mail, et surtout SANS EFFACER les mails de ma boite d'origine, car mes boites hotmails sont de 2 Go, et je suis pas a plus de 10%...

J'aimerais passer a mail si l'interfcace est simple, claire, et m'evite de me taper les bandeaux de pubs sur hotmail, qui font maintenant presque la mitié de la fenetre (sur leur nouvelle version) ce qui est TRES oripillant, et meme si j'aimerais il est trop tard pour changer mes adresses....

J'insiste sur le fait que j'aimerais garder l'integralité de mes mails dans la boite d'origine, et juste utiliser mails pour les lire, rediger...

De plus, peut ont posseder dans mail une COPIE de l'integralité des massages de sa boite hotmail ???

merci d'avance...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Avril 2007)

il n'est jamais trop tard pour changer d'adresse, jamais.


et ca peut m&#234;me te rendre service
( filtrage des contacts nuls ou pas indispensables)

tu fais des r&#233;ponses &#224; tes bons contacts , avec en signature systematique un texte du genre_ veuillez changez mes coordonn&#233;es et  d&#233;sormais r&#233;pondre &#224;( nouveau mail)
_
Et voil&#224;


----------



## greggorynque (7 Avril 2007)

Merci, mais je n'ai pas tant envie de changer que ca... et ca ne repond pas a ma question


----------



## pascalformac (7 Avril 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Merci, mais je n'ai pas tant envie de changer que ca... et ca ne repond pas a ma question


pistes  au dessus.
Apr&#232;s il te suffira de  regler afin de ne pas effacer tes messages sur le serveur
( Ceci impliquant que tu arrives &#224; formater hotmail sur Mail ce qui n'est pas gagn&#233

tu as des tonnes de fils( plus r&#233;cents)  sur les bidouilles es hotmail sur Mail et le pourquoi du comment ca marche mal ou.. pas du tout.


----------



## ice (11 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

N'existe-t-il pas un tutoriel simple et peut-&#234;tre en images qui expliquerait clairement ce dont il faut faire pour configurer FreePOPs ainsi que mail par la suite, car l&#224; je dois avouer que je suis un peu perdu&#8230;


----------



## chim (11 Avril 2007)

Il y a aussi HTTPmail, un plugin qui permet d'ajouter un compte hotmail, &#224; condition que l'adresse se termine en .com.

Tutorial ici.


----------



## takamaka (12 Avril 2007)

chim a dit:


> Il y a aussi HTTPmail, un plugin qui permet d'ajouter un compte hotmail, à condition que l'adresse se termine en .com.
> 
> Tutorial ici.


Toi t'as pas lu tout le fil, car on parle de ce plugin dans le post n°5

 :casse: :rateau:


----------



## vaite (14 Avril 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde !
Je suis désolée, mais moi non plus je n'arrive pas à récupérer mes messages de hotmail sur Mail ...:rose: 
Je ne comprend pas comment configurer MacFreePOPs.
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?


----------



## JAMBCO (14 Avril 2007)

apparemment de ce que je me souviens avoir lu à l'époque où j'avais tenter de rappatrier hotmail dans mails ce n'était plus possible avec les eresses .fr car le service pop de hotmail est payant maintenant.

voilà si ça peut aider


----------



## chim (14 Avril 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Toi t'as pas lu tout le fil, car on parle de ce plugin dans le post n°5
> 
> :casse: :rateau:



Ah oui pardon, au temps pour moi. Mais c'etait pour dire que chez moi ça fonctionnait correctement alors pourquoi se casser la tête, hein


----------



## greggorynque (15 Avril 2007)

oui ca me gonflais et du coup je viens de me faire une adresse gmail... en plus de leur tonne du pub, microsoft fait payer son pop, c'est innacceptable...

et avec gmail aucun probleme, j'ai rapatrié ma boite google sans encombre...


----------



## Php21 (18 Avril 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> oui ca me gonflais et du coup je viens de me faire une adresse gmail... en plus de leur tonne du pub, microsoft fait payer son pop, c'est innacceptable...
> 
> et avec gmail aucun probleme, j'ai rapatrié ma boite google sans encombre...



Et un pas-à pas pour configurer mon adresse Gmail (que j'ai) sur Mail.
Depuis ce matin impossible.
J'ecris quoi ds "serveur de reception" ,ds "descpition du compte" et ainsi de suite :hein: 

merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2007)

Php21 a dit:


> Et un pas-&#224; pas pour configurer mon adresse Gmail (que j'ai) sur Mail.
> Depuis ce matin impossible.
> J'ecris quoi ds "serveur de reception" ,ds "descpition du compte" et ainsi de suite :hein:
> 
> merci d'avance


Pour ca tu as une page  configuration Mail   tr&#232;s claire incluse dans l'aide gmail

tape Mail dans l'aide gmail en ligne


----------



## Php21 (18 Avril 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Pour ca tu as une page  configuration Mail   très claire incluse dans l'aide gmail
> 
> tape Mail dans l'aide gmail en ligne



Si c'est de cette page dont tu parle: http://mail.google.com/support/?ctx=%67mail&hl=fr,

il me semble avoir tout bien fait, mais surement pas car apres avoir renseigné les 2 iere pages de Mail, apres avoir cliqué sur + (nv compte), et que Mail verifie la connexion "pop.gmail.com" ; il me répond que la tentative de connexion a échoué.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Avril 2007)

ca
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13275&query=mail&topic=&type=f&ctx=search

sans oublier ( gmail le dit 2 fois)
activer POP


----------



## Php21 (18 Avril 2007)

Enfin c'est OK
Merci Pascalformac, mais c'est un peu prise de t&#234;te tout cela.

M'enfin !!!


----------



## Karakami (9 Juin 2007)

Hello !  
Voici que je relance cet épineux sujet à propos de la récupération du courrier Hotmail sur la boîte Mail d'Apple! 

En effet, après avoir essayé et réessayé d'utiliser en vain le plugin HTTPMail j'ai téléchargé l'application MacFreePops.

Hélas, je n'arrive pas à la configurer correctement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Autant avec httpmail, je savais quoi mettre, autant pour celle-ci c'est un peu plus coton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pourtant j'ai fouillé pour comprendre, je suis allé sur le forum de l'application en question et sur Macbidouille, je n'ai pas eu de réponse non plus... 

Alors je viens ici pour voir si de nobles âmes pourraient m'expliquer comment configurer correctement MacFreePops.

Je vous joins les captures des fenêtres concernées pour que ce soit plus clair.







Pour ce qui est de l'application, je ne suis pas certaine de ce qu'il faut mettre/modifier (j'ai mis 2000 pour le serveur...); quant au compte hotmail créé dans les préférences, j'ai lu par-ci par-là qu'il fallait mettre "localhost" pour le serveur de réception et garder le "smtp" d'origine de notre FAI pour le serveur d'envoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
Mais ça coince toujours !:mouais: 

C'est un peu beaucoup la mélasse, hein ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci de me guider


----------



## Karakami (15 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

Juste pour dire que MacFreePops a été mis à jour et qu'il existe une nouvelle version ici





Par ailleurs, je suis enfin arrivée à résoudre mon problème et à récupérer depuis Hotmail tout mon courrier sur Mail ! Si, si ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et là ça fonctionne du feu de dieu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En faisant des recherches je suis tombée sur une page en italien où ils proposent un tuto pour configurer aussi bien MacFreePops que le compte Hotmail dans Mail !

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, voici les pages en question traduites dans un Français approximatif mais suffisant pour comprendre ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Tuto MacFreePops
 Tuto courrier OSX & Hotmail

Je vous joins également de nouveau mes captures de fenêtres avec ce qu'il faut corriger en dessous en rouge !
Une petite précision à rappeler : sachant que perso je dépends de Free, chez moi *smtp = smtp.free.fr* par conséquent, chaque champ "smtp" sera différent en fonction du fournisseur internet.

CITATION(jijilatex @ 4 Jun 2007, 17:10) 











 Pour l'image MacFreePops, une seule chose était à corriger :
Après le port qui est égal à *2000*, il faut modifier l'adresse qui ne comporte que des zéros et mettre *127.0.0.1*
 Dans l'image du compte Hotmail, la seule erreur est au niveau du serveur de réception !
Au lieu de "Hotmail.com" il faut mettre *127.0.0.1* (ou Localhost)

Je pense qu'avec tout ceci, le tuto traduit via Yahoo et mes petites corrections, ça devrait être bon.

Bonne réception de mails !


----------



## greggorynque (15 Juin 2007)

Sympa ! ! 

MErci de partager tes trouvailles.... Ca marche avec les adresses en hotmail.fr ??

Sinon autre question, mail peut il rapatrier automatiquement 2 comptes ???


----------



## Karakami (15 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Sympa ! !
> 
> MErci de partager tes trouvailles.... Ca marche avec les adresses en hotmail.fr ??
> 
> Sinon autre question, mail peut il rapatrier automatiquement 2 comptes ???



De rien Greggorynque (quel pseudo !) !
Un forum est fait pour s'entraider et puis j'aime bidouiller et partager mes "découvertes"

Normalement, cela devrait fonctionner avec hotmail.fr car celui-ci fait partie de la liste de plugins présents dans FreePops , je viens de le vérifier !

Sinon, pour ce qui est de 2nde question, je ne la comprends pas bien
Tu veux dire : est-ce que mail peut à la fois rapatrier 2 comptes Hotmail ou 2 comptes différents (par ex 1 compte Free + 1 compte Hotmail) ?
Pour la 2nde option évidemment que oui puisque j'en suis la preuve
Et logiquement cela devrait être également possible pour la 1ère !


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Sinon autre question, mail peut il rapatrier automatiquement 2 comptes ???


Mail peut gerer facilement plusieurs comptes

Ceci dit si on a  beaucoup de comptes, il est astucieux de passer par un compte tampon qui lui s'occupe du rapatriement de plusieurs comptes autres
( par exemple gmail , laposte  font ca
attention à ma connaissance les webmails qui font ca ne rapatrient pas du hotmail, because pas de pop standard )


----------



## F118I4 (15 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ca marche avec les adresses en hotmail.fr ??


Oui &#231;a fonctionne avec les adresses hotmail.fr j' ai essay&#233;.
 Et merci jijilatex pour les tutos.


----------



## greggorynque (17 Juin 2007)

Merci a tous c'est super, la j'ai mail qui mouline pour depuoiller ma boite hotmail (il a du boulot )
Hop bille verte a tous en tout cas....


JE reviendrais quand je me serais un peu plus habitu&#233; a l'interface de mail...


----------



## Karakami (17 Juin 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Oui ça fonctionne avec les adresses hotmail.fr j' ai essayé.
> Et merci jijilatex pour les tutos.



C'est sympa Saint_Shaka :rose:
J'ai assez galéré moi-même pas mal de temps avant de trouver FreePops et d'arriver enfin à le configurer correctement ! :rateau:
Ce serait vraiment dommage de ne pas en faire profiter les autres 



D'ailleurs je me demande si ce ne serait pas bien d'épingler ce sujet pour tous ceux qui cherchent à récupérer Hotmail via Mail


----------



## greggorynque (18 Juin 2007)

+1 pour l'&#233;pinglage

par contre je sais pas pkoi, mais certains mail n'arrivent pas a se cherger chez moi

J'ai maintenant mes 2 adresses hotmail + mon adresse Gmail, et je dois signaler que:

1- tous les messages hotmails ne se sont pas rapatri&#233;s, les vieux sont rest&#233;s sur place (chez hotmail) et je ne sais pas pourquoi (limite de nombre? ) jen ai recuper&#233; une petite centaine sur chacun des comptes mais je sais pas combien exactement car j'ai fait le tri en meme temps...

2- certains mails buggent, ils s'affichent comme messages recus, mais je ne peux ni les lire ni les ouvrir (pourtant le dernier etait un mail tr&#232;s simple de ma nana sans piece joint aucune raison de planter.....

3-J'aimerais du coup activer la suppresion des messages importer, mais j'ai eur qu'en cas de crash ou vol, je perde ces mails definitivment et surtout de perdre les mails buggant (si ils s'effacent meme quand ils ne sont que partielements charg&#233;s)
en m&#234;me temps c'est peut etre la seule solution pour recuperer les 5 ou 600 mails qu me manquent


----------



## olivier73 (18 Juin 2007)

jijilatex a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Juste pour dire que MacFreePops a été mis à jour et qu'il existe une nouvelle version ici
> 
> ...


Je ne serais te dire merci à la mesure du service que tu m'as rendu. Grâce à toi il me reste quelques cheveux, je me les arrachais depuis ce matin pour configurer "mail" avec hotmail.
Maintenant ça roule. Merci encore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greggorynque (18 Juin 2007)

Bonne nouvelle j'ai trouv&#233; ma soltion, si vous avez activ&#233; le mode windows live messenger, il suffit de ledesactiver (apres 14 pages de questionaires nazes) et vous pourrez importer L'INTEGRALITE de vos mails...


----------



## Karakami (19 Juin 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle j'ai trouvé ma soltion, si vous avez activé le mode windows live messenger, il suffit de ledesactiver (apres 14 pages de questionaires nazes) et vous pourrez importer L'INTEGRALITE de vos mails...



Merci Greg (je me permets le raccourci ) pour cette astuce ! 
Je n'ai pas rencontré ce problème mais il faut dire que je ne conservais pas beaucoup de courriers sur Hotmail ! 



olivier73 a dit:


> Je ne serais te dire merci à la mesure du service que tu m'as rendu. Grâce à toi il me reste quelques cheveux, je me les arrachais depuis ce matin pour configurer "mail" avec hotmail.
> Maintenant ça roule. Merci encore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



On aurait pu te surnommer Mathieu avec ton unique cheveu survivant sur la tête  !
Je suis bien contente que cela ait pu te servir en tout cas !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)

Bonjour
Alors voilà, étant pas très doué dans mon style, je n'arrive pas toujours pas à configuer mail malgrès l'aide précieuse de JiJIlatex!!!
Alors pourqoi???????
Fabliubonv a deja évoquer le problème mais j'ai rien de trouver de convaincant comme réponse: 
_"la ou ca se complique,c'est qu'il me demande serveur de réception avec comme exemple "mac.exemple.com".J'ai alors essayé de taper "127.0.0.1 " et ça marche pas.Que faire?"_
Ca résume bien mon problème. Avant d'arriver sur la page dans mail comme dans la capture de Jijilatex, une drôle de fenêtre s'ouvre et me demande ce fameux "bidule"
Une aide svp et encore dsl d'emcombrer ce fil!
ps: j'ai bien sur télécharger et fais toute la manip de MacFreePops


----------



## greggorynque (20 Juin 2007)

Pas compliqu&#233; sur MacfreePops, tu met en IP 127.0.0.1, et en port 2000, tu active la MAJ auto, et la fermeture auto, puis tu le demarre, alors le logiciel va fermer...

Ensuite tu va dans mal, en serveur de reception, tu met 127.0.0.1, mail ne va pas vouloir, mais tape sur continuer, ensuite et ensuite seulement tu vas d'an l'onglet AVANCE, et tu met port: 2000

En fait je fais faire un petit tuto en francais rapide un de ces jours mais je suis en pleins exams donc j'e manque de temps la, DSL.....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2007)

Merciiiiiiii
T'inquiete je comprends pour les exams, j'y suis aussi en plein dedans!!!!!
J'ai compri mon erreur, j'avais fais la manip de Freepop avant de commancer sur mail!!
Je vais retenter en suivant tes conseils
Merci d'avance!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2007)

Bon je suis de retour mais touours en gros boulet!!!
J'y arrive toujours pas et pourtant j'ai vraiment l'impression d'avoir tout essayer.
Donc j'abandonne pour le moment et j'attends avec impatience ton tuto   
Meric d'avance


----------



## greggorynque (21 Juin 2007)

Entres antoines pourtant on devrais s'en sortir...

Quand tu allumme macfreepop, il t'affiche bien l'IP voulue et le port 2000 ?? Se ferme t'il tout seul une fois lanc&#233; ???

ensuitel tu remplis comme suis:

*MAIL*

type de compte:    POP
description:          ce que tu veux (hotmail par exemple)
adresse:              ton adresse email complete : exemple@hotmail.com

serveur de recep   127.0.0.1 (le meme que sous macfreepop en fait)
nom d'utilisateur   adresse mail complete (exemple@hotmail.com)
mot de passe       Ton mot de passe (logique  )

serveur d'envoi     Celui de ton fournisseur d'acces internet, pour moi, smtp.free.fr

Ensuite DANS L'ONGLET AVANCE

port                   2000 (le meme que dans macfreepop)
authentification     Mot de passe

*
Macfreepop*:

D'abord tu le stoppe, puis:

macfreePOPs               tu coche les 2 premi&#232;res et la derniere case
------------- service     tu coche les deux cases de la premi&#232;re ligne et tu templis les champs par 2000 et 127.0.0.1

Et voila tu demarre, il va se fermer tout seul, tu retourne dans mail, et tu clique sur relever.......



Quel est ton FAI internet ?? ton probleme vient peut etre de la... Bonne chance


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2007)

Je ne sais pas quoi dire!!!!!!!!!!! 
Merci Merci!!!!! Ca marche    
Pour tout te dire j'y croyais plus.... J'avais en faite des problèmes avec mon serveur smtp, comme j'ai une livebox, je savais pas quoi mettre entre smtp orange wanadoo et après recherche j'ai mis smtp-msa.orange.fr. EN plus, il faut mettre son adresse complete comme nom d'utilisateur
Mais bon ca marche et c'est le principal
ENcore Merci


----------



## dmo95 (30 Juin 2007)

Moi j'ai un souçi qui ne relève pas d'un problème, c'est a dire que dans MacFreePOPS dans l'onglet freepopsd ou il faut cocher les cases et remplire les champs par 2000 et 127.0.0.1 les cases sont grisées et impossible de les cocher !?!?

Est ce claire ? Si quelqu'un sais merci d'avance


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juillet 2007)

Clic sur stop.....


----------



## jpix (1 Juillet 2007)

petite question,
j'ai telechargé Mac free pops et quand j'ai fait un double clic il me dit que le fichier a un excés de donneés et il l'ouvre pas....
j'espère que quelq'un puisse m'aider
merci


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juillet 2007)

retelecharge le je pense, bonne chance...


----------



## jpix (1 Juillet 2007)

j'ai essayé mais j'ai toujours le même probleme  ....


----------



## jpix (1 Juillet 2007)

aprés une n-ième fois d'essais j'ai réussi
pas d'explication pour les misteres de l'informatique....  
merci quand même...


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juillet 2007)

Ok cool... 

Je comprenais vraiment pas ton probleme...


----------



## Yoda2'tense (8 Juillet 2007)

Bon, alors j'ai suivi toutes les procédures que vous avez détaillées sur le topic, ça marche j'arrive bien à recevoir mes messages hotmails dans Mail, j'ai aussi toute ma boite de réception qui est venu s'y mettre, MAIS j'arrive pas à envoyer de message...  

Alors j'ai vérifié mon serveur d'envoi, je suis chez free donc j'ai mis smtp.free.fr comme vous l'avez dit. Est-ce que quelqu'un voit d'où peut venir le problème?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

Alors si tu as un problème à ce niveau c'est peut-être à cause du port utilisé. Va dans Préférence système de mail, Sélectionne ton compte hotmail, va dans le 1er onglet et sur réglage serveur. Regarde le nombre indiqué. C'est surement ça le problème mais ce n'est qu'une hypothèse


----------



## Yoda2'tense (8 Juillet 2007)

Y'a marqué serveur d'envoi: smtp.free.fr
port du serveur: 2000
C'est normal non?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

je suis un peu étonné du nombre. le nombre 2000 doit être dans le port qui est dédié au compte. Je m'explique. Dans le 3ème onglet (toujours dans Préférences Mail en sélectionnant le compte) il doit être écrit 2000.
Moi je parlé du nombre dans réglage du serveur; Normalement il doit être de 25 par exemple, en tout cas c'est mon cas. Tu peux voir avec ton Fai, s'il y a un problème de port. BOnne chance et dis moi ce que ça donne


----------



## Yoda2'tense (8 Juillet 2007)

Ah ba oui effectivement, j'ai rentré 25 à la place de 2000 et ca a marché... les mysteres de l'informatique 

Bon ba ecoute merci beaucoup en tout cas Antoine59, solidarité nordiste


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

Ce fut avec plaisirs, Dis moi si tu rencocntre d'autres problèmes avec ton compte notamment pour l'importation.


----------



## Deleted member 56171 (18 Août 2007)

Merci j'ai suivis tous vos conseils ça marche parfaitement Mail récupère tous mes mail de hotmail.Depuis le temps que je cherchais.En espérant pouvoir vous aider un jour


----------



## greggorynque (18 Août 2007)

jibe356 a dit:


> Merci j'ai suivis tous vos conseils ça marche parfaitement Mail récupère tous mes mail de hotmail.Depuis le temps que je cherchais.En espérant pouvoir vous aider un jour



cool un de plus :rateau:


----------



## Calamity Jane (3 Septembre 2007)

Petite question : est-ce que Mac Free Pops et Mail fonctionnent avec une adresse @hotmail.fr ?

Car depuis que j'ai changé d'adresse mail pour passer à une adresse @hotmail.fr, Mail me demande systèmatiquement le mot de passe de mon compte hotmail, sans pouvoir rapatrier mes mails  

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?


----------



## da capo (3 Septembre 2007)

Ah la la... Hotmail est du genre &#224; poser quelques lapins &#224; Mail, sauf pour les anciens.

Mais tu peux toujours essayer &#231;a : http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/18189


----------



## Calamity Jane (3 Septembre 2007)

Ca ne marche toujours pas :hein: 

Je viens de me souvenir que Mail m'a rapatrié des messages après mon passage @hotmail.fr mais depuis quelques temps, il me donne systématiquement ce message : 
"Le serveur POP 127.0.0.1 a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur..."
Si je retape mon mot de passe, il mouline et rebelotte, la même fenêtre me demandant mon mot de passe !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2007)

On s'étais pas deja vu dans un autre fil qui parles de la même chose ici  
Je croyais que tu avais régler ton problème
Sinon, si c'est un compte .fr, tu DOIS utiliser MacfreePop, les autres comme hhtppmail marche qu'avec les .com
Si tu as changer de compte, tu dois tout refaire (c'est plus propre que de modifier un compte pré-existant) càd supprimer ton compte qui ne marche plus dans mail et en recréer un avec les paramètres du nouveau en suivant le fil précédent (celui dont j'ai mis le lien en haut)
J'espère t'avoir aider un minimum
Bonne chance


----------



## greggorynque (3 Septembre 2007)

La reponse est simple, macfree pop est coup&#233; ou plus a jour...

Relance le logiciel ca devrais marcher (ca me le fait parois)


----------



## Mike_p687 (3 Septembre 2007)

Vu que ce n'est pas possible moi j'ai trouvé une bonne alternative : Yahoo!

Compatible avec Mail et dans Yahoo!Messenger (dispo pour MAC) ou meme plus simple : Adium

On peut, depuis son adresse Yahoo! dialoguer avec ses contacts MSN (et yahoo! biensur) en messagerie instantanée

Yahoo c'est un peu MAC et MSN : Windaube 

Yahoo on a les deux et MSN on a juste MSN


----------



## Calamity Jane (3 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses, je vais de ce pas me pencher là-dessus


----------



## Calamity Jane (3 Septembre 2007)

Eh bien, j'ai tout réinstallé, reparamétré Mail et Mac Free Pops, et ça ne marche toujours pas...
Je crois que je vais jeter l'éponge et aller consulter mes mails directement sur le net, ce qui n'est pas franchement très pratique !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2007)

Tu es sur que tu as fait les fameux "checking updates"??????


----------



## greggorynque (3 Septembre 2007)

et suivi mon tuto qui a march&#233; pour d'autres ??


----------



## Calamity Jane (3 Septembre 2007)

Bah oui, j'ai fait les mises à jour et refais le tuto qui avait marché la première fois... Puisque ce pb est apparu subitement...


----------



## greggorynque (3 Septembre 2007)

etrange etrange


----------



## Calamity Jane (3 Septembre 2007)

Je ne te le fais pas dire, là je laisse reposer, peut-être que la solution viendra d'elle même un de ces 4


----------



## royalwithcheese (15 Septembre 2007)

Moi aussi, j'ai bien suivi le tuto et lorsque Mail veux se connecter a mon compte il me dit qu'il n'as pas reconnu le mot de passe utilisateur :mouais: 
HELP !
Si quelqu'un a une solution ce serai vraiment cool...
Merci d'avance.


----------



## NewOnMac (15 Septembre 2007)

J'ai exactement le même problème de mot de passe sur Hotmail... et ça ne marche toujours pas.
Rien a faire, j'ai suivi tous les tutos des uns et des autres, suis aller bidouiller les mots de passe enregistrés dans le Trousseau (astuce d'un américain qui a résolu ce problème en réinitialisant son trousseau), mais ça n'y change rien, impossible de recevoir mes Hotmails, le mot de passe est systématiquement rejeté.

Je crois que je vais suivre les conseils de certains et en profiter pour changer d'adresse mail. Je pense que je perdrai moins de temps à préveni tous mes contacts d'un changement d'adresse mail qu'à trouver une solution à ce problème à la noix !

Cela dit, je suis très têtu, et j'aimerais bien avoir le fin mot de l'histoire ....

Good luck to all of you !


----------



## Deleted member 56171 (15 Septembre 2007)

Salut à tous, il y a quelque temps je récuperais parfaitement mes mail de mon adresse hotmil via Macfreepops depuis peu il je ne peux plus les relever mon mot de passe n'éytant pas reconnu j'ai fait les update de mac free pops et cela ne fonctione toujours plus. Si quelqu'un avait la solution ... !
Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2007)

C'est LE problème en ce moment
Va voir cet autre fil où l'on en parle
Pour ma part, il y a pas de problème donc ça doit résolvable comme problème


----------



## SquareCross (15 Septembre 2007)

merci pour le tuto détaillé. J ai été heureux de pouvoir avoir accès à hotmail depuis Mail... durant 2 heures !!! maitenant mot de passe exiger.. comprend pas..
j ai rien toucher.... puis tout recommencer.. rien à faire. Si ca peut aider, chez moi ca a bugger quand j ai créé une seconde boite au lettres pour une autre adresse hotmail...

voila, bien dommage..

help !..


----------



## SquareCross (15 Septembre 2007)

merci pour les tutos super clairs ! j ai pu avoir hotmail sur Mail... seulement 2 heures avant bug 'mot de passe '
comprends pas.. si ca peut aider, chez moi ca a deconner quand j ai voulu configurer une deuxieme adresse hotmail...

je l ai effacer.. pas mieux...

pff..


----------



## SquareCross (15 Septembre 2007)

désolé pour la doublette...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2007)

Bon d&#233;ja petit conseil, apr&#232;s avoir &#233;cris un message, tu peux l'&#233;diter c&#224;d le modifier pendant environ 2-3heure. Comme &#231;a tu peux &#233;viter ces trois posts pour rien 
Sinon pour le probl&#232;me qui nous (vous ) concerne, je vois toujours pas. J'ai fait diff&#233;rentes manip et tout marche. j'ai m&#234;me cr&#233;er 2 nouveau comptes un .fr et un .com. toujours no probl&#232;me en suivant le tuto
Tu peux dire ce qui te demande exactement? As-tu coch&#233; mettre le mot dans le trousseau?
Bonne chance


----------



## SquareCross (15 Septembre 2007)

merci pour le tuto au passage...
il me demande le mot de passe du compte "le serveur pop 127 etc..." a refusé le mot de passe"
la case est décocher, le rest normal je crois (les coches de mailfree sont ok, port 2000 etc)

si je coche pas... il me le redemande... si je coche... y me dis "entrer à nouveau le mot de passe " 

merci pour le coup de l'edition


----------



## royalwithcheese (16 Septembre 2007)

...bon j'arrete de vouloir configurer un autre compte hotmail parce que ca me gave... 
J'ai un premier compte hotmail en .com qui est configure mais je ne peux pas envoyer des mails, je ne peux que les relever. Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution...deja je ne suis pas sur du serveur d'envoi qu'il faut choisir.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## greggorynque (16 Septembre 2007)

SquareCross a dit:


> merci pour le tuto au passage...
> il me demande le mot de passe du compte "le serveur pop 127 etc..." a refus&#233; le mot de passe"
> la case est d&#233;cocher, le rest normal je crois (les coches de mailfree sont ok, port 2000 etc)
> 
> ...



Pas d'excitation ce ne marche pus hez moi non plus... peut etre faut il seulement attendre un MAJ

Quand il demande le mot de passe c'est que ca plante


----------



## SquareCross (16 Septembre 2007)

.. se débarraser d'hotmail !.. désolé je craque  ... marre de windows hotmail etc...
tout ca pour une adresse professionelle que je dois garder (on m'a pris mon nom sous gmail...dommage).

bon ,plus qu a attendre une maj peut etre...

a+


----------



## greggorynque (16 Septembre 2007)

sous gmail, essaye la premiere lettre de ton prenom suivi de ton nom ou encore ton nom et ton prenom s&#233;par&#233;s par - ou _ ou . deja ca te laisse de la marge, ensuite meme manip pour separer la lettre de ton prenom avec ton nom et a mois que tu t'appelles dupond, cela devrais suffire 

sinon tu n'avais qu'a t'appeller saturnin, personne ne te l'aurtais piqu&#233;


----------



## SquareCross (16 Septembre 2007)

G&#233;nial !!! terminer le calv&#232;re de mailfrepop et hotmail: j ai pu ouvrir sur un domaine gmail une adresse pro semble t il qui s'est libere !!!  adieu hotmail !!!

bon courage les gars.. merci pour les tutos ! et surtout bonne chance !:love::love::love:

greggorynque: merci pour les conseils de nom.. saturnin ca le faisait moyen pour le boulot !! merci qd mm ! bye

ps: pas dupont.. martin ! lol

PS2 : j ai trouver ca - izymail.com- ca contourne le probleme en transferant une adresse sur une autre (je peux recuperer du hotmail sur gmail.. et gmail dans Mail !!)  pas mal non ??? et gratuit !! que 3 mois.. ya get mail, pareil et total gratiot mais pas sur osx.. affaire a suivre


----------



## royalwithcheese (17 Septembre 2007)

...bon personne pour un petit renseignement !! SVP. 
Je n'arive pas a nevoyer un mail avec Mail. J 'ai une vieille adresse Hotmail en .com qui marche avec Mail pour ce qui est de "Relever" le courrier, mais l'envoi ne marche pas. Je pense que c'est parceque je ne sais pas quel serceur d'envoi je dois choisir dans les preferences. 
Je suis sur Free avec une adresse Hotmail.com.
Merci d'avance...


----------



## F118I4 (17 Septembre 2007)

royalwithcheese a dit:


> mais l'envoi ne marche pas. Je pense que c'est parceque je ne sais pas quel serceur d'envoi je dois choisir dans les preferences.
> Je suis sur Free avec une adresse Hotmail.com.


Pour le serveur d' envoie prend celui de ton FAI (Fournisseur d' Accès à Internet) c' est à dire Free , il me semble que c' est smtp.free.fr .

P.S:C' est marqué sur les pages précédentes.


----------



## SquareCross (17 Septembre 2007)

je suis  chez free aussi... pour moi smtp.free.fr
@+
​


----------



## NewOnMac (17 Septembre 2007)

Bon, eh bien de guerre lasse, j'ai laissé tomber en créant un compte Gmail, puis un autre Yahoo...
Fini l'histoire du mot de passe ! Mais un autre phénomène étrange est apparu: si je m'envoie, depuis l'appli Mail, un message en utilisant le compte Gmail vers mon adresse Gmail, je ne le reçois pas dans l'appli Mail. En revanche, il apparaît sur le compte Webmail de Gmail. Bref, ce n'est pas très grave, mais c'est quand même bizarre.

P'tite question secondaire qui n'a rien à voir avec le schmilblick: comme mon nom l'indique, je suis nouveau sur Mac, transfuge de Windows, et j'aimerais pouvoir orgniser ma boîte de réception Mail comme je le faisais sur Outlook... un système d'arborescence quoi, qui te permet de classer tes mails de façon bien pratique. Cela est-il possible sur Mail ? J'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas la fonctionnalité qui permet de le faire.... Ou alors faut-il passer par Finder ?

Merci pour votre indulgence...:rose:


----------



## royalwithcheese (18 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour la reponse du serveur d 'envoi....


----------



## royalwithcheese (18 Septembre 2007)

bon...re-moi...
Apres en avoir eu definitivement marre de hotmail, je me suis resolu a ouvrir un compte Gmail. Apres configuration sur Mail, pas de probleme je recois mes mails de ce compte.
MAIS le probleme c'est qu'il me fait le meme topo pour l'envoi de mail qu'avec Hotmail, il me dit:
   "Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.gmail.com ..."   

Je n'y comprends plus rien, une bonne ame charitable pourrai-t-elle me venir en aide pour l'envoi de mails dans Mail avec Gmail....SVP :rose:


----------



## F118I4 (19 Septembre 2007)

C'est peut &#234;tre le port du serveur qui n'est pas le bon pour gmail le port du serveur est le 465.

Tu peux le changer dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de Mail, onglet "Comptes"=>s&#233;lectionne ton compte Gmail=>en bas de la fen&#234;tre clique sur "R&#233;glages du serveur"=>change le 25 du champs "Port du serveur" par 465.

Question d&#233;j&#224; trait&#233; *i&#231;i* .

Pour Gmail :
Utiliser SSL : oui 
  Utiliser l'authentification : oui 
  Type de compte : POP 
  Serveur de r&#233;ception : pop.gmail.com 
  Serveur d'envoi : smtp.gmail.com
  Port du serveur : 465 (ou 587 j' ai trouv&#233; &#231;a *i&#231;i* ).


----------



## Mahelita (22 Septembre 2007)

Et tu peut utiliser cette configuration smpt avec tes autres comptes mails, sa te permet d envoyer des mail depuis n'importe quelle connection (que se soie free, wanadoo, etc)


----------



## olivier73 (23 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,
je suis confront&#233; au m&#234;me probl&#232;me que beaucoup d'entre vous: cette petite fen&#232;tre qui s'ouvre, au moment o&#249; "Mail" tente de r&#233;cup&#233;rer le courrier sur mon adresse hotmail.com, et qui me dit que le mot de passe est refus&#233;. J'ai, d'apr&#232;s vos conseils, tent&#233; de recr&#233;er mon compte, updat&#233; macfreepop, essayer mailtofetch  et c'est toujours pareil. Je suis un b&#233;otien en informatique, mais je crois que le souci vient plus de msn.live lui m&#234;me qui s'&#233;vertue &#224; ne pas reconna&#238;tre le mot de passe ou dont la s&#233;curit&#233; consid&#232;re cette demande comme "non conforme". Ce qui est vraiment dr&#244;le, c'est que &#231;a faisait &#231;a p&#233;riodiquement depuis un certain temps mais que maintenant, depuis trois jours c'est devenu syst&#233;matique. Cela pourrait-il avoir avec le changement de hotmail &#224; Win... live? Je n'&#233;tait plus aller depuis longtemps sur la page et effectivement, je dois parfois retaper mon mot de passe ...
Bon j'am&#232;ne rien de neuf dans la discussion, mais je me suis senti moins seul en lisant les diff&#233;rents postes consacr&#233;s &#224; ce sujet.


----------



## greggorynque (23 Septembre 2007)

Oui il semblerais que ce soit ca...

Macfreepop ne fonctionne plus depuis la MAJ automatique de hotmail en WIN...live de ....

Bref attendons un update de macfreepops si ils peuvent encore, car j'ai un serieux doute, il est fort possible que microsoft en at profit&#233; pour verouiller les bidouilles...

Snif snif

Prenez votre mal en patience, la solution viendra surement


----------



## Mahelita (23 Septembre 2007)

La solution au problème est dans ce post: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4414584#post4414584
Sinon allez sur le forum freepops il y a aussi des propositions de solutions.


----------



## olivier73 (24 Septembre 2007)

Mahelita a dit:


> La solution au problème est dans ce post: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4414584#post4414584
> Sinon allez sur le forum freepops il y a aussi des propositions de solutions.


Yes! Un tout grand merci Mahelita et tous les autres. Je ne connaissais pas ce forum freepops. J'ai juste dû m'inscrire et hop télécharger un fichier hotmail.lua, remplacer l'ancien et ça roule à nouveau. Je suis épaté par tous ces gens qui bidouille ce genre de petites choses si utiles et qui les partagent. 
Encore merci!
Olivier


----------



## Deleted member 56171 (24 Septembre 2007)

Youpi ! pardonnez moi cet élan de gaité mais je viens égalemnt de reussir a fair fonctionner mac free pop's.
POur cela prenez le chemin : library>applicationsupport>macfreepop's>src>lua et a l'intérieur du dossier Lua remplacer hotmail.lua par ce fichier : http://www.freepops.org/download.php?module=hotmail.lua 
en espérant vosu avoir aider!!!


----------



## fonze (3 Décembre 2007)

bonjour à tous

et merci au passage pour la combine freepops qui nous soulage pas mal dans le rapatriement des mails hotmail sous thunderbird. 

Mais voilà, nous sommes 3 dans une petite association à utiliser le même compte, mais pas dans le même bureau, notre problème c'est que le mails rapatriés depuis hotmail apparaissent comme "lus", existe-t-il une combine pour qu'il restent en caractère gras ("non lu"), c'est important pour nous que les autres sachent que le mail n'a pas été traité. 

Merci à tous


----------



## Mahelita (3 Décembre 2007)

Je peut te proposer une solution, mais elle ne marchera que si tu utilise le programme Apple Mail et non Thunderbird...
N'utilise pas MFP mais le plug-in pour Mail, HTTPMail.
Avec ce plug-in tu peut synchroniser ce qui ce passe dans ta boite au lettres sur ton ordi et les données sur le serveur. Cette synchronisation est faite lors du 2ème téléchargement (chez moi toutes les 1mn).
Il existe peut etre un tel plug-in pour thunderbird...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

Bon par contre moi je suis vert 
Je suis passer à Léopard et plus moyen d'avoir hotmail sur Mail.
Comme je suis en adresse .fr, j'utilise Macfreepop.
Mon problème viens de mail. Lors du dernier "ok" final, la roue tourne pour se connecter mais n'en fini jamais (j'ai laissé tourné pendant 20 min).
Si vous avez une idée??


----------



## fonze (4 Décembre 2007)

Mahelita a dit:


> Je peut te proposer une solution, mais elle ne marchera que si tu utilise le programme Apple Mail et non Thunderbird...
> N'utilise pas MFP mais le plug-in pour Mail, HTTPMail.
> Avec ce plug-in tu peut synchroniser ce qui ce passe dans ta boite au lettres sur ton ordi et les données sur le serveur. Cette synchronisation est faite lors du 2ème téléchargement (chez moi toutes les 1mn).
> Il existe peut etre un tel plug-in pour thunderbird...



merci, mais j'ai cru comprendre que HTTPMail ne fonctionnait pas avec les hotmail en .fr (ce qui est mon cas) info ou intox ?


----------



## Mahelita (4 Décembre 2007)

C'est hélas vrais...

Mon pauvre Antoine ^_^ Chez moi tout marche, c'est vraiment très bisard...


----------



## MacRicow (13 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Le paramétrage de comptes Hotmail.fr via MacFreePops est possible, mais il est vrai que c'est un peu tordu.

Je vous propose donc un petit topo qui pourra peut-être aider certains d'entre vous :

*INSTALLER MACFREEPOPS*

1. Pour recevoir les comptes Hotmail directement dans Mail sous Leopard, il est important d'utiliser la dernière version MacFreePOPs en copiant le dossier MacFreePOPs dans le dossier Applications.
2. Télécharger le logiciel de Mise à jour Macintosh et le lancer.
3. Télécharger le fichier suivant pour Hotmail et le copier dans le dossier Bibliothèque/Application Support/MacFreePOPs/src/lua/ qui se trouve dans le dossier Maison.
4. Lancer le logiciel MacFreePOPs et procéder à la mise à jour (sous le bouton Start freepopsd service). Procéder à autant de mises à jour que nécessaires (il peut y en avoir plusieurs à suivre).
5. Cliquez sur le bouton Start, et c'est parti, le démon (daemon, programme serveur qui tourne en tâche de fond sur la machine) est lancé.

*PARAMÉTRER MAIL*

1. Aller dans les préférences (menu Mail)
2. Cliquer sur Comptes
3. Cliquer sur le + qui se situe en dessous de la liste des comptes
4. Renseigner les champs
a. Description : le nom que vous souhaitez donner à votre compte, ce que vous voulez
b. Adresse électronique : celle du compte en question
c. Nom complet : le nom que votre correspondant verra
d. Serveur de réception : 127.0.0.1
e. Nom d'utilisateur : votre adresse hotmail (en incluant @hotmail.fr ou @hotmail.com)
f. Mot de passe : votre mot de passe Hotmail
g. Serveur d'envoi : laissez ce que vous utilisez habituellement​5. Cliquer sur l'onglet Avancé (à droite de comportements des BAL) et indiquez 2000 dans la case «Port»
6. Fermer la fenêtre et cliquer sur Enregistrer...

*UTILISATION*

Il est ensuite nécessaire de lancer le logiciel MacFreePOPs *AVANT* Mail pour recevoir les courrier du compte Hotmail sous Mail. Il suffit de lancer une fois MacFreePOPs pour que le démon soit lancé : vous pouvez le quitter ensuite. Vous pouvez d'ailleurs paramétrer MacFreePOPs pour qu'il quitte automatiquement une fois le démon lancé. Vous pouvez paramétrer votre système pour que le logiciel démarre automatiquement au démarrage en l'ajoutant dans Préférences système -> Comptes -> votre compte -> Ouverture. Notez que lorsque des mises à jour sont disponibles, MacFreePOPs lance le démon, mais reste ouvert afin de vous alerter. Dans ce cas, arrêtez le serveur et procédez à la ou aux mises à jour avant de le relancer.

Et ça marche nickel!


----------

